
Edward Snowden sharply criticizes Putin in a series of tweets - fivedogit
https://mobile.twitter.com/Snowden/status/751019610258964480
======
FrostBlast
Might not be the smartest decision to criticise the one who granted him
asylum.

~~~
anovikov
If Snowden was concerned about taking 'smartest' decisions in this sense,
he'll still be a well-paid CIA analyst.

